# Sex overdrive!!



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 12, 2019)

So, no new lab work yet to go off of.. but here’s the situation.. 
i went from a fairly low sex drive to felling like a 16 year old boy again, but... before my TRT I was kinda a cross country runner in the bedroom.. I could go for a solid 2 hours before I would climax. Now... I’m good for maybe 3-5 minutes and it’s over... 
endurance wise I’m ready to keep going... mentally I’m ready to keep going.. but after the first climax.... there’s just no getting hard again for a good hour... 🤦🏼*♂️. 
I was thinking of trying blue pill... any advice on this subject?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2019)

Jerk off as much as possible 

Better to do on an empty stomach


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 12, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Jerk off as much as possible
> 
> Better to do on an empty stomach




I mean... I would if I could... hell I don’t even have to to jerk off, the wife is more than happy to help out.. but it’s like I have to have a hour reset after I cum every damn time.. it sucks.. I wanna keep going after the first one.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> I mean... I would if I could... hell I don’t even have to to jerk off, the wife is more than happy to help out.. but it’s like I have to have a hour reset after I cum every damn time.. it sucks.. I wanna keep going after the first one.



This is the result of trt?

There is a pharmaceutical answer to your refractionary annoyance but I don’t think it’s worth it just for sex. Not a mild type of drug.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2019)

always have 3 girls on hand during aas use ..fuk the clomid! have girls


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> always have 3 girls on hand during aas use ..fuk the clomid! have girls



whore :32 (16):


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 12, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is the result of trt?
> 
> There is a pharmaceutical answer to your refractionary annoyance but I don’t think it’s worth it just for sex. Not a mild type of drug.



i don’t honestly know what’s causing it.. literally my whole life I’ve been like a 30 minute to 1 hour kinda guy and only 1-2 times a week.. now I’m doing it like 4 times a day sometimes and for 6 minutes at most ..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2019)

Have you gotten older recently?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 12, 2019)

lol.....

Geez man just learn how to work that magic a little longer.  BJ's every day will get you some sexual stamina so to speak.  Tell her to get down to business.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't understand the problem.  Its a race dude and you are winning!!  lol  Get that baby down to 2 or 3 minutes.  

yaya - Whats the benefit of jerking off on an empty stomach.  And are you talking about his stomach or his girls?  lol  He would have to ask if shes hungry first.  Might ruin the mood.  I don't care if she has a full stomach, wont stop me from jerking off on it.   lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Don't understand the problem.  Its a race dude and you are winning!!  lol  Get that baby down to 2 or 3 minutes.
> 
> yaya - Whats the benefit of jerking off on an empty stomach.  And are you talking about his stomach or his girls?  lol  He would have to ask if shes hungry first.  Might ruin the mood.  I don't care if she has a full stomach, wont stop me from jerking off on it.   lol



You deserve a ****ing award for this post.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 12, 2019)

I have sex overdrive Too


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2019)

Walk around all day with a condom on


----------



## snake (Feb 12, 2019)

The average nut busting time is 10 min. What da Fuuk are you doing for 2 hrs? 

As for your refract time, it's typical to go hrs before the next rodeo. 

Bottom line is this, if you both are happy, put the stopwatch away and just enjoy each other.


----------



## Trump (Feb 12, 2019)

Get a fat ugly chick you will last longer


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 12, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Have you gotten older recently?



This right here.  How old are you?


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Trump said:


> Get a fat ugly chick you will last longer



Or a dude.....


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 12, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> This right here.  How old are you?



Turn 32 in 3 days.. smh I’m still young .


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 12, 2019)

snake said:


> The average nut busting time is 10 min. What da Fuuk are you doing for 2 hrs?
> 
> As for your refract time, it's typical to go hrs before the next rodeo.
> 
> Bottom line is this, if you both are happy, put the stopwatch away and just enjoy each other.



2 hrs... uhhh idk .. different positions, different music , different places, fck idk for a long ass time I thought that was normal... 
hell maybe because of TRT now I am normal????  Shit idk .. she don’t much care I guess but fck I feel like I’m still ready to go.. I’m not done yet... &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂️


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 12, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Don't understand the problem.  Its a race dude and you are winning!!  lol  Get that baby down to 2 or 3 minutes.
> 
> yaya - Whats the benefit of jerking off on an empty stomach.  And are you talking about his stomach or his girls?  lol  He would have to ask if shes hungry first.  Might ruin the mood.  I don't care if she has a full stomach, wont stop me from jerking off on it.   lol





Lmfao. I almost fell over reading this one!! 

Best reply of the year award goes to... “asking her if she’s hungry might ruin the mood”


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Not sure why youre wanting to last so long. Personally, I got other shit to do.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 14, 2019)

lolz all the replies just made me laugh. I used to be an hr long person as well, no idea why...literally had to pretty much force it out. Jerking off no problem at all but during sex, good god it was a marathon. Just about some times never even finished, just quit. now that married...that went away. sucks


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 15, 2019)

Sometimes I can't help but bust a nut after a few min... actually makes my lady happy once in a while, like it was too good, she takes it as a compliment. It's not always about quantity as much as quality. 5 min of great f*cking is a sh!t load better than 2 hours of boring f*cking


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 15, 2019)

Damn double posts.. sorry


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2019)

Lay off the sex panther there tiger.


----------



## Grego (Feb 17, 2019)

I say any more than 2 min is showing off


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is the result of trt?
> 
> There is a pharmaceutical answer to your refractionary annoyance but I don’t think it’s worth it just for sex. Not a mild type of drug.





which is???


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

burtle1987 said:


> which is???



Dopamin Agonists. Specifically Cabergoline. 

After ejacularion your body is flooded with prolactin which prevents you from getting an erection. DAs will suppress prolactin and you can go pretty much immediately again if you take enough.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> Dopamin Agonists. Specifically Cabergoline.
> 
> After ejacularion your body is flooded with prolactin which prevents you from getting an erection. DAs will suppress prolactin and you can go pretty much immediately again if you take enough.




You learn something new everyday! 

Never heard of it.

I just know once I bust I can't get hard until the next day.....

not fun...


----------

